# LOST SPRAYSKIRT APPLE VALLEY



## TRSCU (Jun 25, 2010)

I lost a Harmony LC-1 Spray Skirt somewhere near the Apple Valley run in Lyons. I either left it at the put in (the parking lot on the opposite side of the Apple Valley Road from the put in) or at the church parking lot about 1/2 way down the run (the River Community Church) on Sunday 6/20. Here's the story: my wife dislocated her shoulder while paddling, and we wound up getting a ride to the ER in Longmont. 
We thought someone from our group had the skirt, but nobody has it and the people most like to have checked their gear/cars and couldn't find it. During all of the confusion, my sprayskirt probably got dropped somewhere, and we think that happened either in the church parking lot, or back up at the put in after we got back to our car (at the put in at Apple Valley bridge). 
It is also possible the skirt was left on top of one of our group's cars and blew off somewhere else. Let me know if you've found it.


----------

